# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box BEST NK2 v1.00 - Nokia HMD edition

## mohamed73

Infinity-Box BEST NK2 v1.00 - Nokia HMD edition  *ATTENTION: To use this software you should copy licence file license_xxxxxxxx.dat from /BEST/ folder to /BEST2/ folder* 
Nokia 5 Line:
D1E (TA-1024) WW
D1L (TA-1027) WW
D1L (TA-1044) WW
D1A (TA-1053) WW 
Nokia 6 Line:
D1C (TA-1000) CN
D1C (TA-1003) CN
D1C (TA-1021) WW
D1C (TA-1025) WW
D1C (TA-1033) WW
D1C (TA-1039) WW 
Supported features: 
Main:
Identify ( Device Info / Version / Revision / SKU / Branding )
Format FS / Reset Settings
Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection ) 
Repair:
Backup Device Security ( Include OTA details, Unique Device Details, QCN calibrations )
Restore Device Security
Repair Device Security
Repair Connectivity Items ( BT/WiFi )
Repair PSN
Repair Unknown BaseBand ( Security-Safe ) 
Firmware:
Write Firmware ( Infinity Format )
Read Firmware ( Infinity Format )
- Firmware, made by BEST NOT DAMAGE any device security!
- Firmware, made by BEST NOT DAMAGE any OTA compatibility! 
Other:
Memory Tool ( Customization/Recovery/PartialFlashing ) 
- Use Nokia Care Emergency drivers ( same as for Lumia/NXP )
- Use EDL cable to force Flash mode
- Security Repair feature also allow repair IMEI. Device IMEI manipulation is STRICTLY PROHIBITED BY LAW !
Use Security Repair feature only if you local laws allow to do that and ONLY FOR ORIGINAL DEVICE IMEI REPAIR purposes !
Security Repair feature is DISABLED by default ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

